
“DataGateKeeper: The FIRST Impenetrable Anti-Hacking Software” - rudolf0
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/datagatekeeper/datagatekeeper-the-first-impenetrable-anti-hacking
======
cpeterso
This "security" company's website does not even support HTTPS:
[https://www.mydataangel.com/](https://www.mydataangel.com/)

------
rudolf0
I really thought this was satire at first, but now I'm not so sure.

~~~
cpeterso
It stops being satire when they start asking people for money.

------
nanis
"Brute Force vs Repitions" ... 'nuff said.

